# Howto Retrofit a dashcam into 2018+ Tiguan AND removal of interior light



## saschalu83 (Dec 22, 2018)

All,

this is my first post and instead of asking questions, I thought it would be good to post something which is maybe helpful to someone 

I usually do retrofits on Ford cars, but bought my wife a 2018 Tiguan SE. I already installed a frame-less auto dim mirror from a passat (50$ on ebay and after re-pinning the light switch connector, it fits plug and play) but there are plenty manuals on this already.
She also wanted to have her dashcam back in this car, so here are the basic steps, including a good documentation on how to remove the interior light. Tomorrow, I will do remote start, using the OEM kit, a new key and ODIS account, will write this up to for you guys.

1. Remove the back cover, its just clipped, pull it in the direction shown in the picture:



2. Use a pry tool to remove the light module, its just clipped as marked



3. Remove the 4 shrews in total (2 front 2 back) as shown in the pictures




4. The camera runs on 5V USB power, so you can either connect it to the factory USB of the tiguan or use a converter. I modified a converter for the 12V outlet and it is small enough to comfortable fit into the light. Secure it so nothing rattles:



5. Since the mirror I retrofitted runs on ignition terminal, it was perfect to use it as a power supply for the camera. If you don't have this, you will have to check if 12V ignition is on the light somewhere. There is a hole in the roof where you can put the cables in connectors in: 



6. That was it, stick the camera to the window, connect the cable and enjoy the show


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Great write up, thanks! I keep hoping for the day manufacturers start putting an easy-access power port in the overhead console. Oh, and why are dashcams still so friggen big? I’d like something as small as a GoPro Hero Session where you can use your smartphone as the screen.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Great write up, thanks! I keep hoping for the day manufacturers start putting an easy-access power port in the overhead console. Oh, and why are dashcams still so friggen big? I’d like something as small as a GoPro Hero Session where you can use your smartphone as the screen.


Take a look at Garmin units then. My Garmin Dash Cam 45 is the size of a regular Go Pro.

OP: Thanks for the write up!


----------

